# Tiger OSX Cannot Connect To 2003 Server (SMB://IP) - Error -36 Cannot Read Data? VPN



## sik91lx (Oct 5, 2007)

Hello,

This is a very weird issue, this problem started occuring just recently on all our users with TIGER OSX.


We have a 2003 Server that has a shared folder, with a static IP addres, the users are able to connect to the server PERFECTLY FINE while in the office.

As soon as they are out in remote locations, using PPTP VPN, they aren't able to connect to the shared folder, using connect to server, even tried servername, same error.

As for LEOPARD, everyone is able to connect fine, internally and externally,,

This problem is specifically happening on TIGER OSX 10.4 and higher.

I tried setting encrypted passwords on one of the test laptops and samething, nothing, cleared recent servers list through library..

What else?


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

What is the exact error message received when the server connection fails? Is it the "Error -36 Cannot Read Data" message in the subject of this thread? Is that all you get or is there more in the message?

Have you checked the Samba logs? I believe they are in /var/log/samba.

Peace...


----------



## sik91lx (Oct 5, 2007)

We're using Windows 2003 server as our file server.

Theres a specific group policy that is causing issues. I did disable digitally sign but its still causing issues..


----------



## tomdkat (May 6, 2006)

What do the Samba logs contain? Does Windows 2003 server log anything that might better identify why the connection is failing?

Peace...


----------

